# Burton Cartels... Just bought em, good choice?



## hyp0xia (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi All,

Included in my new setup this year is a pair of 09 Burton Cartel bindings. I don't know a whole bunch about bindings and I just learned how to snowboard last year so I am looking for opinions and/or reviews 

I noticed that the Cartels have a natural forward lean to them (on the lowest setting). I haven't taken them for a ride yet so I am not sure what the purpose of this is. I figured having a hi-back is a good feature and I got them at a really good price.

As I said, I learned last year but I am very enthusiastic about the sport so anything is game for me.. I will primarily be on park slopes, and am gonna try out the terrain park too.

Good choice?? (other than the fact that the bindings don't fit in my snowboard bag! ugh!)


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

hyp0xia said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Included in my new setup this year is a pair of 09 Burton Cartel bindings. I don't know a whole bunch about bindings and I just learned how to snowboard last year so I am looking for opinions and/or reviews
> 
> ...


and why dont they fit in your bag? I've never heard of having to take bindings off to fit in a bag. My cartels on my custom fit fine in my board bag.


----------



## hyp0xia (Jan 13, 2009)

Slinky said:


> and why don't they fit in your bag? I've never heard of having to take bindings off to fit in a bag. My cartels on my custom fit fine in my board bag.


Thanks for the reply.

It's really annoying actually. Because of the hi-back, when I fold it down, it protrudes over the 
board edge so much that it doesn't allow enough room for the zipper to meet when I try to close it. I haven't fun tuned my stance, but the bindings are sitting pretty much dead center right now. I don't think moving them around would change much at all, not to mention the way it may affect my stance just so they can fit into my bag.

The bag supports up to 163cm or so as well.. and the board is only 158.


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

hyp0xia said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> It's really annoying actually. Because of the hi-back, when I fold it down, it protrudes over the
> board edge so much that it doesn't allow enough room for the zipper to meet when I try to close it. I haven't fun tuned my stance, but the bindings are sitting pretty much dead center right now. I don't think moving them around would change much at all, not to mention the way it may affect my stance just so they can fit into my bag.
> ...


wow thats weird..i know mine can be tight but i even put my boots in my bag with mine. 

btw you should like the cartels, i havent riden mine but i've heard nothing but good things about them.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

I kind of expected this, since Cartel highback is taller than most.

I have the same problem with my Cartels. I ride a 163cm board in a 165cm bag, With my old Drake SS bindings, I could fit boards + boots + bindings in the bag. The cartels, when they fold down, hang over the toe edge of the board, not so much that I can't zip it up at all, but it's tight fit and i can no longer put my boots in at the same time.

If you look on binding where the highback hinges to the baseplate, there are screws (I think the only non-thumbscrews on this binding) which might allow you to adjust the highback along a 2" channel, so you could conceivably loosen that screw, and slide the back in a little further for when you need to stow the board in the bag.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2009)

I have '08 cartels and I love them. Good choice in my opinion. They do have a bit of a forward lean to them, but its not too drastic. I've had no problems with them. I also haven't had the bag problem either, I guess I just have a large bag or something?


----------



## rustyb99 (Dec 2, 2009)

i ordered the cartels myself and will be getting them for christmas. have heard very good things about these bindings. cant wait to try them out


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

cartels are known for their large amount of standard forward lean, and not a bad purchase, but as far as the bag goes, are you sure it is not a ski bag, cause most snowboard bags are pretty wide, or at least wide enough to fit one board and bindings.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

Sure as sh*t. Honestly, it's kind of ridiculous. I'll take a picture when I get home. I bet there's 2+ inch overhang. The "skyback" as they called it, on those bindings, is enormous.


----------



## hyp0xia (Jan 13, 2009)

david_z said:


> Sure as sh*t. Honestly, it's kind of ridiculous. I'll take a picture when I get home. I bet there's 2+ inch overhang. The "skyback" as they called it, on those bindings, is enormous.


I'll snap a pic as well.. the overhang is pretty long.. damn "skybacks" haha. Whatever, I'm sure they're worth it.



twin89 said:


> cartels are known for their large amount of standard forward lean, and not a bad purchase, but as far as the bag goes, are you sure it is not a ski bag, cause most snowboard bags are pretty wide, or at least wide enough to fit one board and bindings.


That's what I thought.. the bag is just a generic house-brand (firefly) and I thought it was wide enough too (definitely not a ski bag.. haha) I'll try and fiddle with it more tonight.



BoardNbob said:


> I have '08 cartels and I love them. Good choice in my opinion. They do have a bit of a forward lean to them, but its not too drastic. I've had no problems with them. I also haven't had the bag problem either, I guess I just have a large bag or something?


Okay.. so with that said, what I don't understand is the adjustments to make the lean even MORE forward.. who the heck would want to be almost perpendicular to their snowboard? LOL


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

Here's two pictures, the first is the obvious overhang of the skyback when the binding is collapsed.








Here is a picture of the channel, to which I was referring in a previous comment. If you loosen the screw, you can slide the skyback forward/backward inline with this channel. There's about 2" of play here.


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

damn, that highback is crazy tall, i have never seen anything like that damn, my ride bindings when folded down don't even come to the end of the foot ramp


----------



## hyp0xia (Jan 13, 2009)

david_z said:


> Here's two pictures, the first is the obvious overhang of the skyback when the binding is collapsed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thing is, I am not sure I want to be carrying a screw driver around (even though I should, for other adjustments) for the sole purpose of putting my board in my bag. Seems like such an unnecessary hassle.

But I am still curious.. why would anyone want to adjust their forward lean even more than what comes standard with the bindings?? That setting goes pretty high.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2009)

what if you put down the highback above the toe strap, so it is more parallel with the board. Its kind of hard to explain, but tighten the toe strap before you put the highback down. that may give you a bit more room width wise. Idk how deep your bag is so this may not work anyways.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

hyp0xia said:


> Thing is, I am not sure I want to be carrying a screw driver around (even though I should, for other adjustments) for the sole purpose of putting my board in my bag. Seems like such an unnecessary hassle.


Indeed. But I always carry a small multi-tool just in case I need it for something. It would be a hassle to keep moving this binding, though.



hyp0xia said:


> But I am still curious.. why would anyone want to adjust their forward lean even more than what comes standard with the bindings?? That setting goes pretty high.


Your guess is as good as mine. I haven't actually played with this setting yet, and spatial relations aren't my forte, so I'm not sure if it actually adjusts the _lean_ (that's what the tension dial in the middle of the skyback is for) or if it would be used to adjust the _height_.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

Freerider91 said:


> what if you put down the highback above the toe strap, so it is more parallel with the board. Its kind of hard to explain, but tighten the toe strap before you put the highback down. that may give you a bit more room width wise. Idk how deep your bag is so this may not work anyways.


I get what you're saying, but not sure how well it would work. You maybe can't tell from the picture, but the highback is below parallel with the board when fully collapsed. At parallel with the board, it would protrude even further past the edge. And at some angle above parallel, you'd get what you're going for, but yeah that would depend on the depth of the bag to whether that would be possible.


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

if you've never ridden the Cartel's, I hope you like the "gas pedals" on them. I couldn't stand it when I was demoing them, but some love them. 

Let's hope you love them


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2009)

david_z said:


> I get what you're saying, but not sure how well it would work. You maybe can't tell from the picture, but the highback is below parallel with the board when fully collapsed. At parallel with the board, it would protrude even further past the edge. And at some angle above parallel, you'd get what you're going for, but yeah that would depend on the depth of the bag to whether that would be possible.


yeah i wasn't sure about whether it would make a difference. I have cartels at home currently, hopefully I don't have this problem when I try and put my board in the bag.


----------



## hyp0xia (Jan 13, 2009)

david_z said:


> Your guess is as good as mine. I haven't actually played with this setting yet, and spatial relations aren't my forte, so I'm not sure if it actually adjusts the _lean_ (that's what the tension dial in the middle of the skyback is for) or if it would be used to adjust the _height_.


That's actually what I was referring to, the dial on the sky-backs. When you adjust it upward, you get more forward lean. Not sure why you would need any more than what comes on its lowest setting?



zakk said:


> if you've never ridden the Cartel's, I hope you like the "gas pedals" on them. I couldn't stand it when I was demoing them, but some love them.
> 
> Let's hope you love them


"gas pedals" ????????


----------



## RickyBobby (Dec 18, 2009)

Can't you just loosen the screws and turn the bindings so they line up with the board? That's what I do.

Of course, then you'll need a screwdriver. Or just use the one at the mountain.

RB


----------



## hyp0xia (Jan 13, 2009)

RickyBobby said:


> Can't you just loosen the screws and turn the bindings so they line up with the board? That's what I do.
> 
> Of course, then you'll need a screwdriver. Or just use the one at the mountain.
> 
> RB


That's true.. you could do that. Do you think anything would wear out prematurely due to all the loosening and tightening? Like the screws, or threads in the board itself.. That probably wouldn't be such a bad idea but I would be more inclined to cut holes in my snowboard bag that will let the sky-backs push through to help it close.


----------



## RickyBobby (Dec 18, 2009)

No, I don't think you're hurting anything to loosen and tighten the screws. Just make sure that after you line the bindings up with the board, snug the screws back tight for travel.

RB


----------



## hyp0xia (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks RB..


----------

